# a tree



## escorial (Aug 17, 2013)

I walk past a tree
since I was a kid
even now I still do
In a graveyard it grows
Is it he or she


----------



## VICE (Aug 17, 2013)

escorial said:


> I walk past a tree
> since I was a kid
> even now I still do
> In a graveyard it grows
> Is it he or she


The eternal witness, observing death in silent.
Is it he or she? I don't know.

Is it time or the tree of life? I don't think so.
Though it is eternal, it associates itself with death.

Or could it be just a remembrance?
A reminder of our own frailty and those that we had lost?

So it could be he, it could be she.
Ever changing to satisfy our needs, as we stand under the tree to recollect the memories.


----------



## shedpog329 (Aug 17, 2013)

its sad to see the growth of human capability be governed over by a willow 
good write


----------



## dannyboy (Aug 18, 2013)

I like all but that last line.


----------



## escorial (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks lads....The tree must be over a hundred years old and the church is alot older...It's known as the weeping tree because so many people seek a moment alone when theres a funeral.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 18, 2013)

escorial said:


> I walk past a tree
> since I was a kid
> even now I still do
> In a graveyard it grows
> Is it he or she



Hello escorial,
Simplistically profound. I like it.



> The tree must be over a hundred years old and the church is alot older...It's known as the weeping tree because so many people seek a moment alone when theres a funeral.



Which makes it even more powerful. Too bad there wasn't more. I imagine some very poignant moments over many decades, beneath that weeping tree. Imagine what it might have witnessed!


I am whimsy...:cheerful:


----------



## escorial (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers Whimsy...your right that tree has witnessed so much..well seid


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Aug 18, 2013)

I actually like the last line. The first four are experiences/observations, the last line poses a question. 

I wonder if you can later expand on that question in another poem, or a "part 2" to this piece?

Nice work Esc!


----------



## escorial (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanx VA...as always it was a bigger piece but I always seem to feel the need to reduce the lines...I think it makes them more direct!


----------



## escorial (Aug 19, 2013)

I walk past a tree
since I was a kid
even now I still do
In a graveyard it grows
Is it he or she

when it's life expires
let a carpenter work
turn it into heavens door
many souls will know
the weeping tree


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 19, 2013)

escorial said:


> Thanx VA...as always it was a bigger piece but I always seem to feel the need to reduce the lines...I think it makes them more direct!



Simplicity has its charms, escorial 



escorial said:


> I walk past a tree
> since I was a kid
> even now I still do
> In a graveyard it grows
> ...



I'm knock knock knockin', and what a comforting addition! :angel:
So now the door has purpose...what comes next?

Can't wait to read more, hope you keep adding

whimsy :cheerful:


----------

